# Track model question?



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

Considering either a 327 or 330 track model (probably 330t). I have a question. When the unit is not running, can you move it? On the new HSS Honda, you can pull both power steering levers and the unit moves fairly freely (I tried it at a dealer and it was fine). None of my area dealers have 1 to check. They can order me 1, but don't have an answer. They seem to not know much about the 300 series, only the units prior to 2 years ago.
On paper these look like great machines! Same engines as the Ariens, hydro unit built by the same company that Honda uses. Just not a lot of info. I've been following a few recent threads about them, but they all seem to be for wheeled models.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Chris -

My wheeled 300 series moves just fine with the levers - neutral engagement.
The tracks have the same levers, but so I presume the ~xperience~ moving it should just be the same, alebit a bit more stiffer due to the much larger contact patch or the rubber tracks. Good luck


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

The owner's manual for the ST330t indicates there's a "freewheel control" to disengage the transmission. So to me freewheeling should indicate the machine will roll when pushed or pulled. 

*"When transporting your snowthrower, be sure to disengage the transmission by placing freewheel control into FREEWHEEL position."*


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

raptorchris said:


> Considering either a 327 or 330 track model (probably 330t). I have a question. When the unit is not running, can you move it? On the new HSS Honda, you can pull both power steering levers and the unit moves fairly freely (I tried it at a dealer and it was fine). None of my area dealers have 1 to check. They can order me 1, but don't have an answer. They seem to not know much about the 300 series, only the units prior to 2 years ago.
> On paper these look like great machines! Same engines as the Ariens, hydro unit built by the same company that Honda uses. Just not a lot of info. I've been following a few recent threads about them, but they all seem to be for wheeled models.
> Thanks for your help.


Hi Chris,

I looked at a ST330T at my dealer. It has a lever like a hydrostatic garden tractor would have to disengage the hydro unit. Also like Mobile said you can pull both steering levers. On our wheeled machines that's how we have to move ours is with the triggers. So with a tracked machine you have two options. Also the ST330T is a very nice machine. I can't see how you would go wrong. Also as an FYI the track machines get a larger hydro than the wheeled machines get. If your in Michigan my dealer had both track models in stock. Good luck.


----------



## jtweedy (Jan 19, 2015)

i purchased the ST330T and had to call the dealer the day after delivery. The recoil starter did not work. When electric started the steering didn't work. When turned off the machine was almost impossible to move with both steering triggers operated and/or the transport pin engaged. After 30+ days in the shop the dealer was unable to fix and Husqvarna did not seem surprised with the issues and couldn't help resolved the problems. I ultimately exchanged it for a Honda HSS928ACT. It starts and is easily maneuverable off or on. I cannot recommened the ST330T


----------

